#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > Assuntos não relacionados >  >  IPTV ilegal?

## andersonfire

Não sei se já existe post semelhante
Minha dúvida é o seguinte
O serviço de IPTV é ilegal?
Procurei na internet mais os blogs me deixaram ainda mais confuso
Hoje em dia conseguimos uma lista paga com todos os canais na faixa de uns 30,00 
Utilizo na minha minha smart tv uma lista paga 
Tenho 60mb down/up sem traffic shaping via FTTH do provedor ao qual presto serviços
Aí comentei com o proprietário e ele se interessou pelo assunto
Aí resta saber sobre a legalidade ou não do serviço!

Desde já muito obrigado a todos

----------


## Giovan

Caro Andersonfire, acredito que seja ilegal sim, uma vez que não é a prestadora de conteúdo que esta oferecendo e sim qualquer um que possuir uma Sky legal ou gato transmitindo via Streaming, você pode ler mais na url abaixo. O pessoal não esta preocupado por enquanto porque as leis no Brasil são fracas, quando o bicho pegar provavelmente vão lançar algo via DeepWeb.

http://www.minhaoperadora.com.br/201...para-abta.html

----------


## 1929

sem falar na ilegalidade tem ainda a questão que 60MB é pouco para este tipo de serviço. Vai atender poucos assinantes.

----------


## andersonfire

> sem falar na ilegalidade tem ainda a questão que 60MB é pouco para este tipo de serviço. Vai atender poucos assinantes.


[emoji5] [emoji5] 
Não amigão
Não penso em revender
Só comentei que nos meus 60mb estava rodando liso
Digo isso por pesquisei nos fóruns que vendem listas pagas e tinha gente que tinha 100mb e estava com problemas de travamentos

Mais valeu o toque

----------


## Giovan

> [emoji5] [emoji5] 
> Não amigão
> Não penso em revender
> Só comentei que nos meus 60mb estava rodando liso
> Digo isso por pesquisei nos fóruns que vendem listas pagas e tinha gente que tinha 100mb e estava com problemas de travamentos
> 
> Mais valeu o toque


Os canais não HD exigem aprox. 2mb a 3mb/canal, ja os HDs dependendo da resolução fica entre 4mb a 7mb/canal.

Os travamentos com quem tem acima de 10mb de link, ha uma possibilidade de ser problema de rota (provedor) diferente do seu que roda bem ou até mesmo o servidor acessado é diferente e não atende a demanda.

Infelizmente ou felizmente para alguns, estes sistemas de Streaming funcionam melhor que o serviço propriamente dito legal pela geradora de conteúdo.

Abraço.

----------


## fredericoafd

Amigo, os serviços de IPTV nada mais é do que pegar um nanal de TV paga e fazer um streaming do mesmo. Normalmente estes "vendedores" compram um pacote completo das operadoras ou em alguns casos captam via "tvgato" e fazem streaming por canal sendo cada canal um link que é mudado constantemente para evitar os "streamers 0800" de plantão. Isso configura crime de direitos autorais para os programas exibidos nos canais, crime de oferta de serviço multimida sem licença e crime de revenda de pacote destinado a consumidores finais. Portanto entendo que é completamente ilegal.

----------


## NTTURBONET

eh ilegal ss,, ele roda com 3mgs mais problema nao eh o download nosso e ssim o up do provedor do iptv na hora do pega pra capa da gargalo , e como amigo disse acima as rotas tambem,,e provedor com balance tambem da zica

----------


## AndersonNikit

Tive essa mesma dúvida! Fui buscar informação onde realmente poderia confiar, como você mesmo disse na internet há muito informação duvidosa, e muita gente falando sem saber. Primeiro perguntei para uma profissional de telecomunicações do meu trabalho, a mesma me disse que o sistema não era ilegal, mas que sim tem "provedores" ilegais. Ou seja não me ajudou muito. Então encaminhei um e-mail para a ANATEL sobre questionamento da legalidade da IPTV, a mesma depois de 5 dias me respondeu com um e-mail sabonete, escorregou e não disse nada concreto, justificando que não cabe a ele regulamentar e fiscalizar produtos da rede mundial de computadores, encaminhei a mesma pergunta para a ABTA e já faz 10 dias e até hoje nada de resposta. Estou buscando informações porque não sou de acordo com nenhum tipo de pirataria. O que posso te afirmar é que no Brasil não há nenhuma lei que regulamenta esse tipo de informação. A verdade é que estamos passando por diversas transições em muitos setores e estas muitas vezes não possuem legislação, levando muitas pessoas a dizerem que é ilegal, por exemplo, empresas como UBER e SPOTIFY já foram tidas pela grande massa como ilegais por apenas irem contra o que todo mundo já estava acostumado e principalmente baterem de frente com gigantes como taxi e gravadoras. O sistema IPTV basicamente bate de frente com as empresas que distribuem conteúdo, visto que a grande maioria da programação não pertence as mesmas, ou seja a FOX não pertence a SKY, VIVO ou OI, eles só reproduzem um canal. Hoje como não há algo regulamentado no Brasil ninguém pode dizer que é ou não ilegal, já que nem o próprio estado sabe dizer isso.

----------


## 1929

O exemplo de Fox, Sky e outras não serve pois estas com certeza pagam os direitos autorais para quem produz o conteúdo. O problema é , e aí concordo com você, há muita desinformação a respeito. Quem são os detentores dos direitos autorais? Existe uma empresa que concentra este poder nas mãos? Deve existir mas só sabe quem está já incorporado ao meio. Além disso os planos de venda destes direitos só tem interesse em contratos grandes...
Alguns anos atrás alguém postou aqui que para contratar o direito de retransmitir um pacote de conteúdos por satélite que incluía canais abertos, religiosos e comerciais ( ao todo eram 42 canais ) ficava na ordem de 42 mil reais mensais. E sabemos que estes canais não atraem clientes.

Se olhar pelo lado de exibição de filmes também só com grandes contratos para atrair estes poderosos... Um filme de lançamento fica o original por 200 reais ou mais para uma lanhouse. E nestes originais vem o selo de autêntico e para reprodução exclusiva sem permitir cópias...mas todas as lanhouse fazem dezenas de cópias para não entregar o original ao cliente e correr o risco de estragar a gravação. E nunca vi relatos de alguém ser autuado por fazer isso. 
Tem que pensar bem sobre um servidor de filmes... Se for transmitir por unicast ( o que seria mais lógico para o consumidor ) você vai precisar de muita banda.... Já no multicast o consumo de banda cai drasticamente mas vai exigir uma grade de programação e isso não atrai clientes para um provedor. 
Sinceramente, nos dias de hoje não vejo muita vantagem em implantar um sistema. Você vai gastar bastante para atender um mercado local muito volátil. Então o ideal seria você aprimorar cada vez mais sua rede e deixar conteúdos para o Netflix por exemplo. Quem acessa Netflix encontra uma seleção enorme de conteúdos que nós provedores nunca conseguiríamos nem de perto rivalizar. 
Mas se você quer levar a frente, sucesso... Procura contato com a Globo Filmes. Globo hoje não é só TV. Eles são produtores e distribuidores de conteúdos

----------


## SouzaJBR

> O exemplo de Fox, Sky e outras não serve pois estas com certeza pagam os direitos autorais para quem produz o conteúdo. O problema é , e aí concordo com você, há muita desinformação a respeito. Quem são os detentores dos direitos autorais? Existe uma empresa que concentra este poder nas mãos? Deve existir mas só sabe quem está já incorporado ao meio. Além disso os planos de venda destes direitos só tem interesse em contratos grandes...
> Alguns anos atrás alguém postou aqui que para contratar o direito de retransmitir um pacote de conteúdos por satélite que incluía canais abertos, religiosos e comerciais ( ao todo eram 42 canais ) ficava na ordem de 42 mil reais mensais. E sabemos que estes canais não atraem clientes.
> 
> Se olhar pelo lado de exibição de filmes também só com grandes contratos para atrair estes poderosos... Um filme de lançamento fica o original por 200 reais ou mais para uma lanhouse. E nestes originais vem o selo de autêntico e para reprodução exclusiva sem permitir cópias...mas todas as lanhouse fazem dezenas de cópias para não entregar o original ao cliente e correr o risco de estragar a gravação. E nunca vi relatos de alguém ser autuado por fazer isso. 
> Tem que pensar bem sobre um servidor de filmes... Se for transmitir por unicast ( o que seria mais lógico para o consumidor ) você vai precisar de muita banda.... Já no multicast o consumo de banda cai drasticamente mas vai exigir uma grade de programação e isso não atrai clientes para um provedor. 
> Sinceramente, nos dias de hoje não vejo muita vantagem em implantar um sistema. Você vai gastar bastante para atender um mercado local muito volátil. Então o ideal seria você aprimorar cada vez mais sua rede e deixar conteúdos para o Netflix por exemplo. Quem acessa Netflix encontra uma seleção enorme de conteúdos que nós provedores nunca conseguiríamos nem de perto rivalizar. 
> Mas se você quer levar a frente, sucesso... Procura contato com a Globo Filmes. Globo hoje não é só TV. Eles são produtores e distribuidores de conteúdos


Os detentores dos direitos são as empresas que produzem o conteúdo. Ex: SporTV, GNT, Multishow, GloboNews e outros são de propriedade da GloboSat. Se vc quiser ter esses canais na sua grade vc tem que negociar diretamente com a GloboSat. Se quiser ter Esporte Interativo, Warner, Space e etc, já é outra empresa e tem que fazer mais uma negociação. Não existe uma detentora central onde se negocia com ela e pronto. O mais perto disso é uma licença da Anatel que junto te dá o direito de transmissão de alguns canais abertos.

O IPTV em si não é nem um pouco ilegal, tanto que em alguns lugares a Vivo já até oferece. O que é ilegal, é essas gatonet que tem ai que vende pacote mais completo de canais por 10% do preço que ele custa em uma operadora. Eles são ilegais por não terem direito de transmissão e não por usarem IPTV

----------


## 1929

> Os detentores dos direitos são as empresas que produzem o conteúdo. Ex: SporTV, GNT, Multishow, GloboNews e outros são de propriedade da GloboSat. Se vc quiser ter esses canais na sua grade vc tem que negociar diretamente com a GloboSat. Se quiser ter Esporte Interativo, Warner, Space e etc, já é outra empresa e tem que fazer mais uma negociação. Não existe uma detentora central onde se negocia com ela e pronto. O mais perto disso é uma licença da Anatel que junto te dá o direito de transmissão de alguns canais abertos.
> 
> O IPTV em si não é nem um pouco ilegal, tanto que em alguns lugares a Vivo já até oferece. O que é ilegal, é essas gatonet que tem ai que vende pacote mais completo de canais por 10% do preço que ele custa em uma operadora. Eles são ilegais por não terem direito de transmissão e não por usarem IPTV


Sim IPTV não é ilegal. O que me refiro é que precisa ter um servidor e principalmente link que suporte atender a demanda individual. No sistema de retransmissão dos canais seja abertos ou de assinantes, a exigência de link é imensamente menor.
E com relação aos conteúdos é isso mesmo. Negociar com os geradores de conteúdos.. No Brasil a maior geradora é do grupo Globo.
Mas com relação a contratar grade de programação via satélite me parece que há empresas que detém este poder e que representam os diversos canais . Eles só querem contratos grandes.
Já com relação a contratar conteúdos das produtoras cinematográficas o buraco é bem mais embaixo... Faz poucos dias que morreu uma pessoa que era da equipe Globo e responsável só pelas contratações de conteúdos de outras produtoras. Se a Globo tinha uma pessoa para comandar um departamento só para isso, acho muito difícil um provedor pequeno ou medio conseguir bons conteúdos..

----------


## csjuniormga

o grande x da questão é contratar junto aos fornecedores de conteudo o acesso ao canal. 
quando alguem conseguir isto, então é perfeitamente possivel transmitir via iptv, e sem estar "pirateando" o sinal.
o fato do pessoal vender listas fechadas, e se vc contratar, te torna co-responsavel caso alguem seja preso. vc pagou por um serviço pirata.

----------


## georgebrite

Boa tarde

Venho tenta trazer algumas informações: 

Para se conseguir o conteúdo você deve negociar diretamente com as produtoras ou comprar de alguma empresa que tenha um "headend" já em operação.

O sinal "limpo" vem das produtoras como GloboSat, Fox, HBO entre outras sem propagandas de terceiros, como as da SKY que vemos durante a programação.

Alguma empresas que fazem este tipo de serviço são ENTREPLAY, MULTTV e ONTV.

Eles compram os direitos da programação e repassam aos provedores.

Relacionado ao provedor de internet não ter rotas para o servidores pirata de stream ou IPTV pirata:

O problema é mais complicado que isso, grandes operadoras como VIVO, SKY e NET tem uma equipe de segurança que busca e bloqueia os IP dos servidores de conteúdo na internet, independente de onde eles estejam localizado.
Usando uma técnica chamada de bloqueio por "black hole".
Por outro lado, os servidores de IPTV ao verem o trefego sendo reduzido mudam de IP, (Muitos deles tem dezenas de links de varias operadoras diferente)

E fica nessa brincadeira de "Gato e Rato".

Como eu digo aos cliente que atendo: Quando o ON Demand do Telecine, o NETNow ou a Netflix para ou fica lento, nossa do provedor temos para quem ligar e reclamar, solicitar uma solução, pedir informações sobre as rotas, buscar o "AS" da origem do link.
Pois eles são legalizados.
Agora quando uma TV / SetupBOX / IPVT pirata fica fora ou travando, pra quem podemos ligar para reclamar ?

Não vou nem entrar na questão legal do do problema, pois isso já foi respondido pelos colegas acima.

Att

----------


## jhunim

Recentemente me interessei pelo assunto e venho buscando informações sobre IPTV. Registrei solicitação de informação na Anatel exatamente sobre a legalidade da comercialização de listas de acesso a canais por assinatura mas ainda não recebi resposta. Até o momento, entendo que a utilização da tecnologia de IPTV não seria ilegal. Entretanto, a comercialização de listas de acesso a a canais fechados, considerando que os vendedores destas listas são pessoas físicas comuns que aprenderam a formatar as listas, sem a devida autorização dos produtores de conteúdo. Mas, ainda estou pesquisando e aguardando a consulta à Anatel. Agora, ter acesso à IPTV sem uma lista de acesso é inútil.

----------


## csjuniormga

Você foi direto ao ponto! se tiver a licença de distribuição, então é legal. Fornecedores foram enviados no forum. 
Se não tiver a licença, ai é ilegal! 
Sobre a anatel, boa sorte, talvez pelo poder das grandes operadoras de TV vc tenha alguma resposta, mas não acredito muito nisto não!

----------


## jhunim

> Você foi direto ao ponto! se tiver a licença de distribuição, então é legal. Fornecedores foram enviados no forum. 
> Se não tiver a licença, ai é ilegal! 
> Sobre a anatel, boa sorte, talvez pelo poder das grandes operadoras de TV vc tenha alguma resposta, mas não acredito muito nisto não!


Obrigado pela resposta. Agradeceria se pudesse informar os fornecedores autorizados, sou novo aqui neste fórum.

----------


## csjuniormga

tá no topico do forum mesmo. uns 2 ou 3 posts acima!




> O sinal "limpo" vem das produtoras como GloboSat, Fox, HBO entre outras sem propagandas de terceiros, como as da SKY que vemos durante a programação.
> 
> Alguma empresas que fazem este tipo de serviço são ENTREPLAY, MULTTV e ONTV.
> 
> Eles compram os direitos da programação e repassam aos provedores.

----------


## jhunim

Boa tarde,
segue abaixo, cópia da resposta da minha consulta à Anatel sobre a legalidade da IP TV para apreciação deste fórum:

Prezado(a),

Pedimos desculpas pelo equívoco.

A Lei nº 12.485, de 12 de setembro de 2011, dispõe acerca da natureza da comunicação audiovisual de acesso condicionado e sua neutralidade quanto às tecnologias empregadas no provimento do serviço.

Por sua vez, o Regulamento do Serviço de Acesso Condicionado (SeAC), aprovado pela Resolução nº 581, de 26 de março de 2012, que regulamentou as disposições da lei supracitada, apresenta a seguinte definição:

Art. 4º O SeAC é o serviço de telecomunicações de interesse coletivo, prestado no regime privado, cuja recepção é condicionada à contratação remunerada por assinantes e destinado à distribuição de conteúdos audiovisuais na forma de pacotes, de canais de programação nas modalidades avulsa de programação e avulsa de conteúdo programado e de Canais de Programação de Distribuição Obrigatória, por meio de tecnologias, processos, meios eletrônicos e protocolos de comunicação quaisquer.
Art. 6º São características da prestação do serviço, sem prejuízo de outras decorrentes de avanços tecnológicos:
I - a contratação e a distribuição de canais de programação ou pacotes de canais de programação, observado o disposto no artigo 31 da Lei nº 12.485, de 2011;
II - a adoção de mecanismos, a critério da Prestadora, para assegurar a recepção do serviço somente pelos seus Assinantes;
III - a remuneração pela prestação do serviço.
Ainda, a Lei nº 9.472/97 (Lei Geral de Telecomunicações - LGT), em seu art. 60, apresenta a definição de serviço de telecomunicações:

Art. 60. Serviço de telecomunicações é o conjunto de atividades que possibilita a oferta de telecomunicação.
§ 1° Telecomunicação é a transmissão, emissão ou recepção, por fio, radioeletricidade, meios ópticos ou qualquer outro processo eletromagnético, de símbolos, caracteres, sinais, escritos, imagens, sons ou informações de qualquer natureza.
Portanto, é importante destacar que, para um serviço se configurar como SeAC, antes de tudo, precisa ser enquadrado como um serviço de telecomunicações. Para tanto, esse deve englobar a telecomunicação, conforme definida no §1º supracitado.

Nesse sentido, salienta-se a diferença entre o conceito de "IPTV" e "Internet TV". O primeiro se caracteriza pela entrega de serviços multimídia em redes baseadas no protocolo IP, gerenciadas para suportar os níveis requeridos de QoS (Quality of Service), QoE (Quality of Experience), segurança e confiabilidade (definição presente na Recomendação ITU-T Y.1991), sendo, portanto, necessário que serviço ofereça de alguma forma a conectividade ao usuário final, nas condições descritas. O segundo se caracteriza pela difusão de conteúdo em uma rede não gerenciada para esse fim (Internet pública).

Feita esta explanação, caso o serviço de telecomunicações oferecido consista na distribuição de conteúdos audiovisuais na forma de pacotes, de canais de programação, é necessária a outorga para a prestação do serviço, não importando a tecnologia a ser utilizada, podendo a grade de programação trafegar sobre o protocolo IP (IPTV). Na hipótese do modelo "Internet TV", não há que o se falar da necessidade de outorga de SeAC, visto que não há o provimento de Serviço de telecomunicações;
Esta Agência não cuida de possíveis ilícitos penais que possam ser cometidos por usuários de IPTV.



Atenciosamente,
Gerência de Regulamentação

----------


## arnaldolima

Alguém sabe montar um servidor Head end, ?

----------


## LuisDelalibera

https://www.gtvsmart.com/

Dúvidas? Me chamem pelo privado.

----------


## PortaNET

> Recentemente me interessei pelo assunto e venho buscando informações sobre IPTV. Registrei solicitação de informação na Anatel exatamente sobre a legalidade da comercialização de listas de acesso a canais por assinatura mas ainda não recebi resposta. Até o momento, entendo que a utilização da tecnologia de IPTV não seria ilegal. Entretanto, a comercialização de listas de acesso a a canais fechados, considerando que os vendedores destas listas são pessoas físicas comuns que aprenderam a formatar as listas, sem a devida autorização dos produtores de conteúdo. Mas, ainda estou pesquisando e aguardando a consulta à Anatel. Agora, ter acesso à IPTV sem uma lista de acesso é inútil.






Boa noite

Dúvido que anatel lhe de uma resposta completa sobre o funcionamento e a legalidade do serviço a unica coisa que certamente irão lhe passar são os links referentes as diretrizes e leis necessárias para a outorga.


Então vamos la partindo de um um conteúdo iniciante geral


O protocolo IPTV não é ilegal (Internet Protocol TeleVision) é o protocolo desenvolvido para transmissão dos pacotes audio-visuais via IP.


A unica ilegalidade cometida no geral é a transmissão de canais pagos ou de imagens de direitos autorais sem ter o licenciamento correto de transmissão ou autorizacão da detentora dos direitos autorais no caso as famosas "programadoras de conteúdo"


1- Para poder transmitir um conteúdo legalmente no Brasil irá necessitar da sua outorga do SeAC, esta licença é obtida somente na anatel.

2- após obter a outorga, estará apto para a transmissão dos canais livres abertos nacionais do governo (tvcamara,escola,senado,futura)etc.etc.etc.

3- irá necessitar efetuar um cadastro da sua empresa junto a Ancine (pagar mais umas taxas, para se prevenir de processos de direitos autorais e direitos de imagem)

4- algumas programadoras de conteúdo (empresas detentoras dos canais) mesmo sendo canais abertos livres de assinatura, terá que elaborar um projeto de licenciamento e permissão de transmissão do canal local da sua programadora como afiliada globo,sbt,record, é bom entrar em contato com a programadora local para saber os tramites, normalmente a equipe de engenharia da programadora solicita que envie um projeto da topologia de transmissão da sua rede para eles para poderem aprovar o projeto e entregar o conteúdo para voce na sua empresa da melhor forma que se adeque ao seu projeto.


5- terá que montar um head-end na sua operadora para receptacão do sinal desse conteúdo livre aberto das programadoras.



6- é aqui que a brincadeira fica cara..... canais pagos ou canais fechados...

as empresas como a sky,claro,net,vivo apenas compra os direitos de transmissão dos canais telecine,fox,hbo,axn,discovery network direto das programadoras apra adicionar nas suas grades de canais.

Então para transmitir tais canais em seu provedor irá necessitar em primeiro lugar de muito "dinheiro" isso porque irá necessitar de homologacão de quase tudo, dos seus set top boxs dos clientes, dos seus headends , scramblers, multiplexers, junto as programadoras, ou então já Comprar uma licenca de uso de um sistema de acesso condicional de criptografia CAS.

As empresas fabricantes dos sistemas de CAS acesso condicional são responsáveis por proteger e criptografar esses canais pagos dentro da sua rede desde a saida da sua central até na casa do cliente.

uma das empresas de CAS mais baratas no momento cobra média de 150mil a 200mil USD para um sistema de CAS até 10mil usuários ou seja na cotacão do dollar hoje em dia meio milhão de reais de investimento anual em um sistema CAS para atender uma base de dados no minimo de 10mil clientes.


7- necessita ainda contratar uma equipe ou pagar ao fabricante de set top box ou equipamentos homologados para ele implementar a solucão de CAS que vai usar no dispositivo que for usar nos seus clientes e no seu headend.
Lembrando que este sistema de CAS tem que ser validado pela programadora de contéudo donas dos canais. pois elas só aceitam sistemas de Acesso condicional validados e certificados com elas.

8- tem que comprar os IRDs, multiplexadores, headends certificados para instalar na sua central para tranasmissão, sem contar com o Parque de antenas profissionais que podem variar de 3metros até 10metros de diametro dependendo do servico e dos canais pagos que for contratar para transmitir no seu provedor.










Enfim canais pagos legalmente transmitidos fica caro o investimento e a mensalidade, então uma lista na internet de canais fechados sendo vendida por 20 ou 30 reais , é 10000% certeza que é um servico de streaming ilegal.

pois a media que cada programadora de canal fechado cobra por assinante do provedor pode variar em média de R$2,50 a R$90,00 mensal por assinante depedendo do grupo de programadora de canal fechado.. o investimento é caro e a conta não fecha para pequenos provedores..



Existem a nova tecnologia de head-end compartilhados o que levanta uma grande dúvida juridica sobre a legalidade ou ilegalidade do contéudo transmitido, pois algumas entidades contratam o serviço direto com a programadora para transmissão na sua empresa... e depois re-compartilham o head-end com outras empresas no mesmo segmento, tentando assim diluir o custo do investimento, mas e a llegalidade da transmissão do canal fechado como fica, se a warner ou discovery networks fechar um contrato com empres A para venda do servico e a empresa A recompartilhar com a empresa B, como fica o amparo legal, pois afinal a empresa Á tem direito apenas de transmissão para os seus usuários finais e não de recompartihamento para outras empresas do mesmo segmento.

sem contar com os relatórios mensais que são submetidos a programadoras de conteúdo informando a quantidade de usuários pagantes da empresa a. Lembrando que se a warner ou axn efetuar um contrato de transmissão do sinal para empresa A. e depois descobrir que a empresa B ou C ou D estão se beneficiando do uso dos mesmos canais revendidos a empresa A?

Como fica todo o amparo legal?


Sem contar como fica a responsabilidade do uso dos equipamentos certificados e homologados com um modulo CAS acesso condicional de criptografia dos canais para licenciamento e uso na empresa A sendo usado na empresa B e C e D?




Por ultimo se tiver interesse e quiser entrar em contato com a Anatel novamente, questione a eles a quem se aplica a lei do licenciamento SeAC, pois no final de contas tudo parece um conto de fadas, onde somente os pequenos necessitam de tal licenciamento, questione a eles porque as grandes operadoras como a Net,sky,claro,vivo nao necessitam de licenca do seac para operarem e venderem os seus servicos? porque ainda usam o TVA

questione ainda porque a tvglobo também não foi obrigada a obter a outorga do SeAC, a lei é para todos ou só para alguns?





> Tudo porque a Anatel confirmou que a TV Globo possui duas licenças (no Rio de Janeiro e em São Paulo) de TVA (Serviço de Televisão por Assinatura), um serviço cujas licenças foram concedidas para pouco mais de 20 empresários e políticos de maneira muito pouco transparente há anos atrás. O serviçoe não tem mais de 100 usuários a ele vinculados, mas ocupa a nobre frequência de 6 MHz na faixa de 700 MHz.
> 
> O grande imbroglio ocorre porque a TV Globo não quer mudar estas duas licenças e migrá-las para o SeAC, mantendo-as como licenças de TVA. A nova lei do SeAC define que emissoras de radiodifusão não podem participar do controle das operadoras de TV paga e que velhas licenças dos serviços de TV por assinatura não podem coexistir com novas licenças do SeAC.
> 
> Trocando em miúdos, a Globo, por não querer migrar também as licenças de TVA para o Seac, acaba criando uma coligação ilegal (pois é emissora de TV) entre ela, a NET e todas as empresas da América Móvil e a Sky, já que também tem ações desta operadora de DTH.
> 
> A Globo não é obrigada a migrar as suas licenças de TVA para o SeAC, mas a mesma lei estabelece que estas licenças não poderão ser renovadas, ou seja, a Globo está preferindo ficar com duas frequências e duas licenças que só estarão sob seu domínio até o ano de 2020 ao invés de se manter no controle da NET e Sky. Resta saber por quê.
> 
> Fontes da Anatel afirmam que, frente a esta decisão da emissora, a agência mandou que os grupos América Móvil e Sky reapresentassem toda a papelada e os acordos de acionistas, sem qualquer poder de controle sobre as operações de TV paga. Assim, por exemplo, a Globo, que iria poder manter seu poder de veto em alguns itens decisórios da NET, terá que sair integralmente do controle da operadora.





Enfim

----------


## brecht

Muito interessante essa discussão.

A questão é que vejo todo mundo defendendo o IPTV porque é mais barato, mas eu acho que essa não é a maior vantagem, porque, como disseram aqui, só é barato porque é pirata. A vantagem mesmo é você poder assistir em vários dispositivos além da TV. Dá pra ver no PC, no tablet, no celular, no Chromecast, na TV box, na SmartTV, no Xbox e por aí vai. Quem hoje em dia quer ficar na frente da TV? Se eu tô visitando a casa dos meus pais, seria muito legal eu poder assistir aos canais que eu assino da mesma forma que faço com a Netflix.

Entretanto, eu acho que aí entra um probleminha, mas me corrijam se eu estiver falando besteira. Vai haver grande resistência por parte das produtoras de conteúdo em relação ao IPTV, mesmo com licença.
Digo isso pelo seguinte: a Globo já tem duas plataformas de streaming: Globo Play e Globosat Play. Tem também a sua versão do Netflix, que é o Telecine Play. Existem o Space Go e o TNT Go também. A HBO tem a HBO Go e a Disney vai entrar na brincadeira.
O Globosat Play é gratuito pra quem tem TV por assinatura, mas ele não inclui o canal Globo. Quem quiser, tem que assinar o Globo Play. Então eu acho pouco provável que a Globo vá deixar outra plataforma transmitir o canal Globo porque isso faria com que menos pessoas queiram pagar o Globo Play.

Isso já vem sendo levantado como problema nos EUA: quando Netflix e similares estavam começando, muita gente dizia que eles iriam ser o futuro da TV. Acontece que hoje surgiram diversas plataformas similares (HBO Go, HBO Now, Amazon Prime, Hulu, Youtube TV, PlayStation Vue... só pra citar alguns), e a pessoa que quiser assistir a diversos conteúdos se vê na mesma situação que ela estava antes com a TV a cabo: tendo de desembolsar muito dinheiro se quiser variedade. Ou seja, o futuro da TV virou a própria TV.

----------

